
In India, Stakeholders Drive Down Drug Prices for the Benefit of All - IntronExon
https://undark.org/article/hepatitis-c-sub-sofosbuvir-india/
======
masonic
Stakeholders Drive Down Drug Prices... by letting Western countries do the
research and testing, then _copying their drugs without compensation_.

